# My new toy....



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2007)

an eBay find (the one on the left).  My DW thinks I'm nutz .....but loves what comes off of them.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice rig, Jeeks.  On eBay?  Surely it was a "pick-up" and wasn't shipped to you.  Tell us about it...specs, etc.  Buck is jealous.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2007)

The seller "couldn't get it going". There really isn't much to these gas grills, so sight unseen...I bought it. $200 for a $1500 grill. I sent one of my drivers on a 45min. drive to get it. 

It's a Members Mark, it has 3 18,000 btu main burners, a smoker box/burner, an infared burner and a side burner (which I absolutely LOVE  )  The side burner is a much better burner than my stove!

I replaced the 3 main burners at $30 a piece, a new regulator and hose $20, all thats left is new knobs and 2 new gas valves.  Everything works, but whoever used it, messed up a couple knobs.  So I'll get it all new so it's perfectamundo. 

I cleaned it up today and it really is in great shape.  No dents or dings.  A little "elbow grease" and she looks as good as new.

My DW thinks I'm nuts having 3 grills. 

I guess it's just "one of those things".


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2007)

Bravo, Jeekins.  Nice job.  Doncha love it when someone messes up and you are the recipient of a "find?"  I've been in that position quite a few times and almost look over my shoulder to see if the cops are coming to get me.  Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2007)

very nice jeekinz!

when's the party?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2007)

You know what's funny....I have nothing to grill!!!!!!!!  

I've been reheating leftovers.............LOL.


What a SAP!!!!!! 


When I make something....worthy, I'll let you know.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 30, 2007)

love it ... 
i have 7 .... its a disease ...


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 1, 2007)

Great for you!  I can't let DH see your post - he'd drool all over the keyboard!

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2007)

So I tried out the new 'Macheen' today with a first....beer bu...no wait, beer can chicken.  I threw a bunch of spices in a bowl and called that my rub. Put the...well you know, and roasted it for an hour and a half.  I also used the little smoke tray with some Hickory chips I had.  It turned out pretty darn good.

What an easy recipe for anyone that want's to try it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks good, and sounds good! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 2, 2007)

Three grills sounds just about right. i wish i could afford one more. I have 2 right now. But the one i want is $1500 bucks and will have to wait.


----------

